# Giving 2% milk to toy poodles



## cjm40 (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been told by different people that yes it's ok to give milk to my poodle 
And then I've been told no it's not ok....please give 
Me some advise


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Why are you giving milk to them? There's really no reason to, the only dairy I give is plain yogurt or sometimes cheese.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

I give my toy plain yoghurt and use small pieces of cheese as training treats


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Milk can give a dog the runs. There is an old wives tail about it giving worms but that is hooey. I would not give milk to a toy. They are so small they don't eat much so I like to make sure every calorie counts and is high nutrition. I think yoghurt is OK as it is partially digested because of the bacteria. I don't give cheese as that is very rich and I don't want pancreas problems but I know others who give cheese to small dogs with no issue so I am probably over cautious but I am a worse case scenario kind of girl.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Abstract from Dog Food Advisor:

It all comes down to how your dog handles a specific nutrient found in milk. A nutrient known as lactose….
In order for a dog to digest milk, the lactose must first be broken apart into its two more basic, easy-to-absorb sugars…. [In order to do that,] a dog’s body must be able to produce its own special lactose-splitting enzyme … that’s one thing very few dogs can reliably do.

Without lactase, a dog simply cannot digest dairy products. And acute intestinal symptoms nearly always arise.*

See Is It OK to Give a Dog Milk or Dairy Products?

The reason why dogs can take a small amount of yogurt and cheese is because these dairy products contain contain considerably less lactose than milk.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

If you must feed them milk, try Lactaid milk. It contains no lactose.


----------

